# Gorilla Glue NZ Hydro



## Darkoh69 (Nov 19, 2019)

Long time grower 1st time journaler. I was given a cutting that Ive mothered a few months ago, gorilla glue apparently. Its hard to say here in New Zealand whether the strain you have is actually what you think it is. But Ive cloned her a couple times & had a couple harvests off of her & she has similarities to what I read of GG from the internet so Im guna carry on calling it Gorilla Glue.
Anyways Ive got 16 cuttings that were rooted in a platinum clone dome it took a little under a week for first sign of roots. I left them in the dome 8 or 9 days before I transferred them into a 16 x 27 litre nutrifield pro pot system top fed recirculating over hydroton in a 3 by 3 (meters thats is. Metric system here in NZ) tent, with 6 600 watt HPS with medium avenger adjustawing shades. The system feeds every 15 minutes for 15 minutes on canna aqua nutes pumped from a 200 litre tank.
That lasted the night then a return pipe blocked up & the entire 200 litres got pumped out, soaked through the tent & started soaking through my particle board floor. So the system & the tent got stripped down the plants went to pretty much darkness in my garage to be hand watered only every so often for 6 days while I dried out my room. Thankfully they survived the ordeal. A week ago now I returned them to my room which is now lined in mylar as Ive decided to do away with the tent for summer, its just too hot running a room inside a room.
So Im a week into (re)veg, Im having a go at "mainlining" the girls this time round to try maximise the space I have. Ive tipped them all twice now I'll clip them once more in a couple of days then a few days after that I'll switch them over to 12/12. The start of this week I have EC at 1.2 & PH kept between 5.7 & 6.3.

All feedback welcomed


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 19, 2019)

Sounds like fun @Darkoh69 -- I'll follow along.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 19, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Sounds like fun @Darkoh69 -- I'll follow along.


Cool, good to have you along!


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice setup.

Best of luck


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 24, 2019)

So its been 1 week 2days since my last/first update. Not alot to report. Ive finished topping but still lst-ing for a couple weeks yet. I have switched to 12/12 cycle but will maintain aqua vega (veg phase) nute regime for 5 more days before I switch to aqua flores + additives


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

A quick update after a round of low stress training. My mother plant was no spring chicken & it shows in some of the nodes lack of symmetry which can make it difficult to form an even manifold. Im not too worried as perfect as I like things, Im certainly no perfectionist.

4 days into 12/12. Another 3 days & I'll swap out the res for flowering nutrients.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

@Darkoh69 what kind of yield are you expecting per plant turning to 12/12 so soon.

Check out my journal, I was waiting to veg a bit longer before switching. Any advice or guidance on that is appreciated!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

I got around 8 pound last time round. If i veg any longer they get too tall & unmanageable, & the bottom half of the plants wont get enough light. So the cycle would take longer to grow top balf of the plant ok & the bottom half not so ok. Or grow a smaller plant that fills the canopy with quality heavy bud


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> I got around 8 pound last time round. If i veg any longer they get too tall & unmanageable, & the bottom half of the plants wont get enough light. So the cycle would take longer to grow top balf of the plant ok & the bottom half not so ok. Or grow a smaller plant that fills the canopy with quality heavy bud


My manifolding turned out a little weird, but none the less multiple main cola sites. There about 6-8inches from the soil, you think it’s a good time to switch the light?

And you said 8lbs, about how much per plant?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> @Darkoh69 what kind of yield are you expecting per plant turning to 12/12 so soon.
> 
> Check out my journal, I was waiting to veg a bit longer before switching. Any advice or guidance on that is appreciated!


& Im hydroponic real fast vigorous growth. Id veg a little longer if I was in soil or soilless drain to waste but only an extra week or 2. & I honestly wouldn't know how long to veg for if I was growing from seed. I only use seeds for outdoor grows & they take a whole season


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> My manifolding turned out a little weird, but none the less multiple main cola sites. There about 6-8inches from the soil, you think it’s a good time to switch the light?
> 
> And you said 8lbs, about how much per plant?


YYeah I dont know alot about growing under led lights. I imagine they would take a little longer than HPS lights. But if those plants were under my lights in my setup I would definitely be switching them over to 12/12. But I dont think our setups compare, different lights, different medium & probably a difference between seed & clone. Your plants look real good though!


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> YYeah I dont know alot about growing under led lights. I imagine they would take a little longer than HPS lights. But if those plants were under my lights in my setup I would definitely be switching them over to 12/12. But I dont think our setups compare, different lights, different medium & probably a difference between seed & clone. Your plants look real good though!


Alright cool, appreciate the insight! I was going to let them stretch a bit more before switching over. All the time and effort put in, I want a decent yield where I’ve have shitty yields in the past. Again, thanks man! Will be following your journal as well!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Alright cool, appreciate the insight! I was going to let them stretch a bit more before switching over. All the time and effort put in, I want a decent yield where I’ve have shitty yields in the past. Again, thanks man! Will be following your journal as well!


No problem happy to share any knowledge i can.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 6, 2019)

Update.
Been 2 weeks (give or take) on 12/12 cycle now. Lots of stretch as expected. Just starting to show pistils so stretching out should start making way for filling out. Ive been away & left them with a sitter so im in for a couple hours of LST


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 6, 2019)

Men ... I use to have a similar setup ...remember noeh ...the big boat in the bible

O Flood my place ... blame it on the dishwasher ..no more hydro exept in a basement with drain lol


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 6, 2019)

swedsteven said:


> Men ... I use to have a similar setup ...remember noeh ...the big boat in the bible
> 
> O Flood my place ... blame it on the dishwasher ..no more hydro exept in a basement with drain lol


Yeah I got flooded, my own fault lesson learned


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks good mate nice clean setup! I’ll follow along


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> And you said 8lbs, about how much per plant?


8oz per plant on average


----------



## Rhodes55 (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks awesome man! How long into flower will you LST?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Looks awesome man! How long into flower will you LST?


Cheers. I'll keep tying them down (lst) right up until the point where I'll have to start tying them up when they cant support their own weight.
Unfortunately I had to take a trip for a week or so right at the 'stretch' stage when its quite important to get them trained out to form an ideal canopy. My babysitter wasnt really paid to think you could say.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 22, 2019)

Its been a while since my last update. Im now 29 days into 12/12, hectic time of year Im not a big festive fan its too hot here Christmas time. The sun is almost poisonous when its peaking nowadays.

Any ways the stretch got on top of me at one stage as you'll see in a couple of the pics. A couple of buds just licked a bulb for a bit. Some call it 'HID light burn' I prefer the term 'High Temp Tipping' just seems more deliberate more pro active. She'll be right.

Sorry not sorry about the photos under hps bulbs I just cant be bothered flicking lights off & waiting for them to cool down. 

So I have a reasonably good canopy going on. A bit of undergrowth to trim out but considering the stressful first few days of veg they had & the fact they had to grow themselves by themselves for a week they have taking on an acceptable shape/form, not exactly how I planed it but acceptable all the same.

looking forward to the next full moon to watch the next round of bulking up, when you can almost see In real time big frosty nugs piling themselves on top of big frosty nugs!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2019)

Looking great so far!


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 22, 2019)

Man that's impressive.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 23, 2019)

I swear by it!


----------



## Blakey (Dec 23, 2019)

Ye canna the shit I used em for over ten years now ther boost is the shizzle along with the pk if timed right results are wow


----------



## Blakey (Dec 23, 2019)

Blakey said:


> Ye canna the shit I used em for over ten years now ther boost is the shizzle along with the pk if timed right results are wow I use all ther range top results ther soil the pro plus just as good as some hydro systems all done proper ov coarse
> Happy Growin


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah I ran drain to waste with canna pro for a few years till I switched to recirculating hydro. Canna products are expensive but shitty yields & long slow cycles are far more costly in my book.


----------



## Blakey (Dec 23, 2019)

Totally agree


----------



## hungygreenthumb (Dec 27, 2019)

That one sick grow journal.
I'm hoping for 3 lbs with total of 1600 watts. I hope I don't run into problems with having big plants.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Dec 29, 2019)

The only problem i f


hungygreenthumb said:


> That one sick grow journal.
> I'm hoping for 3 lbs with total of 1600 watts. I hope I don't run into problems with having big plants.


The only problems i have with big plants is canopy management & time till harvst


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> The only problem i f
> The only problems i have with big plants is canopy management & time till harvst


Very nice grow! We seem to be along on a similar time table I'll be subbing along.


----------



## hungygreenthumb (Dec 31, 2019)

Darkoh69 said:


> The only problem i f
> The only problems i have with big plants is canopy management & time till harvst


I don't think that a bad problem lol


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 6, 2020)

Update.
Happy New Year all!
I arrived back home after a bit of a break away to a reasonably nice looking garden, a couple of small issues Ive come home to. First off, Ive got a good display of heat/light stress Ive narrowed down to a multibox that powers a couple of my wall mounted fans failed which took air the movement around the canopy down by about 90% & in turn lifted temperature just a little to around 28-29C which would've been tolerable untill the humidity dropped & sat around 40%. My lights are a bit less than a meter from the tops & I run light spreaders Ive never had a problem with this setup so Im picking that a week of higher than ideal temps & lower than ideal RH would do it. Im keen to hear if anyone has a different opinion. No burnt plants but the stress is obvious as you'll see in the photos. The next issue is more of an inconvenience than a problem, in that the plants are struggling to support the weight the buds keep stacking on! Its a hassle but its a bloody good hassle. 45 days into flower & they are looking pretty dam sweet I rekon!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry about the doubled up photos. I blame it on sticky fingers


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 6, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Its been a while since my last update. Im now 29 days into 12/12, hectic time of year Im not a big festive fan its too hot here Christmas time. The sun is almost poisonous when its peaking nowadays.
> 
> Any ways the stretch got on top of me at one stage as you'll see in a couple of the pics. A couple of buds just licked a bulb for a bit. Some call it 'HID light burn' I prefer the term 'High Temp Tipping' just seems more deliberate more pro active. She'll be right.
> 
> ...


Good job....nice work The pic with the necrosis on the tip have you narrowed that down or know what it is? I get a one or two tips like that in my grows


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 6, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Good job....nice work The pic with the necrosis on the tip have you narrowed that down or know what it is? I get a one or two tips like that in my grows


Got too close to the light, become a bit of a habit this time round


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 9, 2020)

Canna is the shit i wanna run to. The full line.
Nice an easy to use,

Was tgat your issue lack of air flow?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 9, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Canna is the shit i wanna run to. The full line.
> Nice an easy to use,
> 
> Was tgat your issue lack of air flow?


Its still got me stumped. My temps aren't too bad, I mean Ive had much hotter grows & less air movement with no issues like this. Maybe Ive got my ratios mixed up at some stage & OD'd them on something. In my experience with heat/light stress the effected leaves, tips or buds wont be affected long before they before they turn to brown crumbles, My leaves are curling up & cupping in & stiff & purplish colour but still alive. I think deficiency or excess of something or tired genetics. Either way its getting a bit late to correct the problem. Still real sticky solid rocks just not big chunkers like usual so be down on yield im picking


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 9, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Its still got me stumped. My temps aren't too bad, I mean Ive had much hotter grows & less air movement with no issues like this. Maybe Ive got my ratios mixed up at some stage & OD'd them on something. In my experience with heat/light stress the effected leaves, tips or buds wont be affected long before they before they turn to brown crumbles, My leaves are curling up & cupping in & stiff & purplish colour but still alive. I think deficiency or excess of something or tired genetics. Either way its getting a bit late to correct the problem. Still real sticky solid rocks just not big chunkers like usual so be down on yield im picking


Purple aint that getting burned cause it to cold?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 9, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Purple aint that getting burned cause it to cold?


Yeah in some cases it is but my temps are good ill gef some more pics when its on next


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 15, 2020)

Day 53


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 15, 2020)

Very nice mate...


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 15, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Day 53View attachment 4456808View attachment 4456809View attachment 4456810View attachment 4456811View attachment 4456812


Fuck yeah looks like some sticky looking shit man fuck yeah.

Where did you get ya seeds from mate.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 16, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Fuck yeah looks like some sticky looking shit man fuck yeah.
> 
> Where did you get ya seeds from mate.


Was a clone I got off a mate that I turned into a mother


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 16, 2020)

Not quite


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 16, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Not quiteView attachment 4457514


Be intresting to see your yeild.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah at a guess 6lb. I could live with 6lb


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 16, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Yeah at a guess 6lb. I could live with 6lb


Fuck yeah if i an when i build my shed.
Im doing something lije this.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 16, 2020)

It has its pros & cons, I was getting similar results running canna cocoa, but took a little bit longer & its a lot more work when the room or tent is full to the brim crawling on my side underneath plants in between pots to water every single day. Now I just fill the 200 litre res with nutes once a week & check ph & ec levels daily. Never once did I get flooded with cocoa though. Never had to diagnose problems either. Been flooded 3 times now. But still loving it & always learning!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 16, 2020)

Brrrr thats frosty!!


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone ever seen anything like this before?
Its a little golden drop of something sticky & real sweet to taste (I couldn't resist a taste). Some sort of insect secretion maybe? Or some sort of alien shit the govt wana know about? Either way I kind of love it.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 19, 2020)

Aside from that freakish thing, would you look at the state of some of these tops. Real pretty


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful setup and grow.
Subbed and taking notes!


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 19, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Anyone ever seen anything like this before?View attachment 4459716
> Its a little golden drop of something sticky & real sweet to taste (I couldn't resist a taste). Some sort of insect secretion maybe? Or some sort of alien shit the govt wana know about? Either way I kind of love it.


I've seen a couple other posts with this before. Best I gathered its natural. Just a form of resin secretions.
Just a stab in the dark, but it looks like the lights have been pretty close to her from the looks of the surrounding leaves and foxtailing. I wonder if the theory is right, and you're seeing the secretions due to her trying to protect herself?
***edit. That's of course only if infact that is what you're seeing on the flower***


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 19, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> I've seen a couple other posts with this before. Best I gathered its natural. Just a form of resin secretions.
> Just a stab in the dark, but it looks like the lights have been pretty close to her from the looks of the surrounding leaves and foxtailing. I wonder if the theory is right, and you're seeing the secretions due to her trying to protect herself???


They got a little close to the lights a little while ago not close enough to burn any tips I didn't actually think they were too close at all, Ive had them closer in the past on previous grows many years ago & they burnt of corse Im pretty confident I know how close I can have them. But anyways the leaves turned up so I raised the lights as you do. It didn't help they just kept curling up so im riding it out. I thought cal/mag issue combined with a heat episode maybe. This entire grow has messed with my head infact im sitting here scratching my head & questioning myself right now. Its only day 57 so many strange things going on in this grow Im seriously contemplating pulling them & starting fresh. As for your question on the drip I dont think its a defence thing but again Im scratching my head I dont know what to think, its 26 degrees C, 45% RH has been stable like that for weeks now.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 19, 2020)

@.Smoke I appreciate your thoughts & input


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 19, 2020)

& the foxtailing is a Gorilla Glue thing it just stacks like that. When I first grew from this mother it did it I wouldve sworn my lights were turning on intermittently during dark time till i learned it a GG thing


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 19, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> & the foxtailing is a Gorilla Glue thing it just stacks like that. When I first grew from this mother it did it I wouldve sworn my lights were turning on intermittently during dark time till i learned it a GG thing


Good to know. Have some seeds otw so I will make a note of that.

And yeah, definitely seems like you have an odd grow going on atm.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 19, 2020)

This is my 3rd grow using this system. The first 2 grows there were learning curves but only due to getting the equipment fine tuned. What I learning from this grow is that no amount of experience will teach you everything.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 31, 2020)

> Its a little golden drop of something sticky & real sweet to taste (I couldn't resist a taste)


Really, were you high during that test, funny and have a good weekend...


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Really, were you high during that test, funny and have a good weekend...


I only get high on days that end with a Y so yeah I probably was.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 31, 2020)

I forgot to mention, i pulled these early at day 59 & yielded 2105g dry just under 5lbs of real nice bud. A little less than I wanted but given the timeframe & the grief I got from this grow Im not complaining.


----------



## Huia267 (Jan 31, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> I swear by it!View attachment 4441703


just purchased the same line over xmas but with the coco a&b. now just trying to source some new babies.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 31, 2020)

Huia267 said:


> just purchased the same line over xmas but with the coco a&b. now just trying to source some new babies.


I used to run cocoa


----------



## Huia267 (Jan 31, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> It has its pros & cons, I was getting similar results running canna cocoa, but took a little bit longer & its a lot more work when the room or tent is full to the brim crawling on my side underneath plants in between pots to water every single day. Now I just fill the 200 litre res with nutes once a week & check ph & ec levels daily. Never once did I get flooded with cocoa though. Never had to diagnose problems either. Been flooded 3 times now. But still loving it & always learning!


must be a rite of passage , im using coco, watering by hand and im also crawling under my girl so i can water evenly . navigating the watering can between the tie downs. its my 2nd grow ever so im learning as i go. Your posts are certainly a huge help .


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 31, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> I used to run cocoa


Nice man. 
Is that the latest grow you harvested.
Weed is dear is sin in NZ hey?


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 31, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Nice man.
> Is that the latest grow you harvested.
> Weed is dear is sin in NZ hey?


Yep latest grow. Goes anywhere from 250 to 450NZD (400-450 is where I reside) NZ dollar is nearly worth the same as an Australian dollar. But 1 NZ dollar will only buy 65 US cents. So yeah pretty good money for it here


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 31, 2020)

Huia267 said:


> must be a rite of passage , im using coco, watering by hand and im also crawling under my girl so i can water evenly . navigating the watering can between the tie downs. its my 2nd grow ever so im learning as i go. Your posts are certainly a huge help .


Happy to help wherever I can


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 31, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Yep latest grow. Goes anywhere from 250 to 450NZD (400-450 is where I reside) NZ dollar is nearly worth the same as an Australian dollar. But 1 NZ dollar will only buy 65 US cents. So yeah pretty good money for it here


Lucky use.
Where i am 250 is the going rate.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Feb 1, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Lucky use.
> Where i am 250 is the going rate.


Is it legal?


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 1, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Is it legal?


Nah mate. 
Outdoor is only 200 a bag 
Just ice took over.

Use to be able to get 300 for indoor but not anymore.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah the ice. Theres a meth problem here too they rekon


----------



## Offthegrid420 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice one mate as a fellow kiwi I have thoroughly enjoyed watching your grow .

Keep up the good work


----------



## Darkoh69 (Feb 1, 2020)

Offthegrid420 said:


> Nice one mate as a fellow kiwi I have thoroughly enjoyed watching your grow .
> 
> Keep up the good work


Cheers. Just about ready to get the next one underway just waiting on a water delivery. Ive been on this property 10 years now never had to buy water, the springs that feed our header tank only trickle nowadays & its a long time between rains its like a desert here. It blows me away how fast the world is changing. Wars, viruses, climate change yet still the planet is overpopulated.

Apologies for the rant. Next one will be underway soon. Super Lemon Haze Im told


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 1, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Cheers. Just about ready to get the next one underway just waiting on a water delivery. Ive been on this property 10 years now never had to buy water, the springs that feed our header tank only trickle nowadays & its a long time between rains its like a desert here. It blows me away how fast the world is changing. Wars, viruses, climate change yet still the planet is overpopulated.
> 
> Apologies for the rant. Next one will be underway soon. Super Lemon Haze Im toldView attachment 4469611


Im trying a dwc in the 15 litre nutrifeild pro pot.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Feb 1, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Im trying a dwc in the 15 litre nutrifeild pro pot.
> View attachment 4469653


Ive been thinking about setting mine up for dwc. Its just the noisey airpumps & 16 airstones thats boggling my mind


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 1, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Ive been thinking about setting mine up for dwc. Its just the noisey airpumps & 16 airstones thats boggling my mind


Haha. I wanted to give it a try as i can grow largish plants compared to the trays i run. alot more head space in rdwc.


----------



## PATSR420 (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautifull mate , big thumbs up !!


----------



## Immastoner (Mar 30, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> I forgot to mention, i pulled these early at day 59 & yielded 2105g dry just under 5lbs of real nice bud. A little less than I wanted but given the timeframe & the grief I got from this grow Im not complaining.View attachment 4468949View attachment 4468950View attachment 4468951View attachment 4468952


Wow mean bro definitely be keeping a watch brutha mean


----------



## Immastoner (Apr 2, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Im trying a dwc in the 15 litre nutrifeild pro pot.
> View attachment 4469653


You in nz brother yea was dry here man 
Now the lockdown ratchet 
Looks like the growing community gonna quadruple after this lol 
And pot smokers hahaha alot of mah work mates finding relaxation in the herb it's beautiful
Jajah


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 2, 2020)

Immastoner said:


> You in nz brother yea was dry here man
> Now the lockdown ratchet
> Looks like the growing community gonna quadruple after this lol
> And pot smokers hahaha alot of mah work mates finding relaxation in the herb it's beautiful
> Jajah


No bit im the next best thing tasmanian lol


----------



## Immastoner (Apr 2, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> No bit im the next best thing tasmanian lol


Hahahaha holy shit lol mean


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 2, 2020)

Immastoner said:


> Hahahaha holy shit lol mean








JZS147. 2000 watts over 3 tents


Day 43 flower.



www.rollitup.org





Check my journal out mate that system coming along


----------



## Immastoner (Apr 2, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> JZS147. 2000 watts over 3 tents
> 
> 
> Day 43 flower.
> ...


Fuken wow brother


----------



## Tasman69 (May 2, 2020)

Darkoh69 said:


> Cheers. Just about ready to get the next one underway just waiting on a water delivery. Ive been on this property 10 years now never had to buy water, the springs that feed our header tank only trickle nowadays & its a long time between rains its like a desert here. It blows me away how fast the world is changing. Wars, viruses, climate change yet still the planet is overpopulated.
> 
> Apologies for the rant. Next one will be underway soon. Super Lemon Haze Im toldView attachment 4469611


Should be getting them tanks filled now bro !!! Good luck up there , hope it doesn't go from one extreme to the other . We were still a bit dry down here but all good now i'm picking .


----------



## Darkoh69 (May 2, 2020)

One extreme to the other is exactly whats happening right now bro


----------

